# TranEuropaFerries - discounted fares



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

This is an e mail received earlier today from TEF

Dear Sir, Madame, 

TransEuropa Ferries wish to inform all their Customers that our prices as from the 1st Septembper will be reduced. 

- Car/Minibus + max 9 passengers from £53 to £39 (single ticket)
- Motorbike/motorbike & sidecar from £46 to £32 (single ticket)

48 HRS RETURN = same price as a single ticket 

Kind Regards 
TransEuropa Ferries 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geachte Heer, Mevrouw,

TransEuropa gaat vanaf 1 september 2006 de prijzen voor een overtocht naar Engeland verlagen.

- Auto/minibus + max 9 passagiers van 78€ tot 58€ (enkele reis)
- Motorfiets/motorfiets & zijspan van 68€ tot 48€ (enkele reis)

48 UUR RETOUR = zelfde prijs als een enkel ticket 

Met vriendelijke groeten 
TransEuropa Ferries

The 48 hour return is cheaper than swimming!

Rapide561


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapide

We are Transeuropa customers as well, an excellent price for a weekend crossing, ideal for a trip to Brugge, Ghent or even Amsterdam.
Transeuropa price for a 6 metre van, going out Friday evening and returning Sunday evening is £32 return. Norfolk Line want £69 + £10 fuel surcharge + credit card booking fee for a crossing at the same times.
Guess who we are booking with ???


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Transeuropaferries*

Hi

The draw back is the long crossing time - four hours or more depending on the speed of the ship.

For those on early morning sailings though you can sleep at the dock side.

Above 6 metres there is a charge of £10.00 per metre. I have a booking with them made yonks ago and they were happy with payment for 7m even though I am over that.

Another plus side is the lack of crowds!

Rapide561


----------

